# Sarcocystis



## ErieAngler

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/field_manual/chapter_28.pdf

I never knew what this was until reading the above publication today. How many other guys in Ohio have shot birds with this? I had 3 or 4 infected mallards out of one field this year. Its disgusting to the point it about makes you gag. Of all the birds Ive cleaned before, I never saw it until this year. No geese, only mallards.


----------



## ringmuskie9

How many beers have you drank today??








I'm just kiddin...This is true I have seen them in waterfowl too(this year for the first time). I never knew what they were either.
Thanks for the research Coot!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

never came across this


----------



## Mushijobah

Disgusting..howd they taste?!

These are what I found on the ducks shot at the Western Del. Co. spot I took you.










http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/research/AAB/023-lice.php


----------



## ErieAngler

Glad to see you three characters! 

Ring - I dont think I can be your mentor any more - I have failed. 

Mushi - I owe you a call back and a flag! Im not sure if I ever found lice on a duck, if I did I prob would have assumed they jumped out of scotts busted wig.

Shock - I'm assuming these birds came from your direction!


----------



## supercanoe

Most ducks have lice on them early in the fall. I kill a duck with rice breast every couple of years, they are nasty.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

ErieAngler said:


> Shock - I'm assuming these birds came from your direction!


Damn, you caught me. I infected those birds myself, gave them gps tracking devices, and sent them to your field for you to kill and gag on.


----------



## goose commander

I_Shock_Em said:


> gave them gps :


Shock did you mean gps or std...lol
glad to see you boys made it through season safe and sound. wish we could have hook up like we talked.


----------



## Mushijobah

goose commander said:


> Shock did you mean gps or std...lol


Wonderin' that myself...when he says he loves waterfowling...he really means it.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i always manage to set myself up. hahahaha. wish we coulda got together during the season goose. there's always next season  As for u mushi, i'd prolly have a heart attack if i ever saw u again seeing how u are a master a t bailing out last minute


----------



## ringmuskie9

I_Shock_Em said:


> i always manage to set myself up. hahahaha. wish we coulda got together during the season goose. there's always next season  As for u mushi, i'd prolly have a heart attack if i ever saw u again seeing how u are a master a t bailing out last minute


u

Come on Mushi you shouldn't have to take that

As for ErieA your 2,000 miles away and still fail as a Mentor!


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> Damn, you caught me. I infected those birds myself, gave them gps tracking devices, and sent them to your field for you to kill and gag on.


Actually I meant they prob werent locals given the # of birds we were seeing and shooting then and therefore deducted they were probably migrating birds. Which since you live north of where i shot them I put two and two together (that equals five right ) and figured they came from your general direction, that being north. 

That was hypothecally speaking because from what Terry has told me, you never miss, so I know they didnt ACTUALLY pass by you 

I'm glad that busting your guys chops during the offseason is as fun in Oklahoma as it was in Ohio!

Mark, if youre giving out stds that looked like, I would stay wayyyyy the He11 away from her. The only good thing I can say about that situation is at least it was "her", if we were talking about scott we would all be questioning that too?


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> u
> 
> Come on Mushi you shouldn't have to take that
> 
> As for ErieA your 2,000 miles away and still fail as a Mentor!


You have helped me realize that some things in life are so messed up that they just can't be fixed - thats where the busch comes into play.


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> i always manage to set myself up. hahahaha. wish we coulda got together during the season goose. there's always next season  As for u mushi, i'd prolly have a heart attack if i ever saw u again seeing how u are a master a t bailing out last minute


I'll enjoy my time in bed while you fish a river at 3,000 CFS (600 normal) during january out of a .33333333333 HP trolling motor propelled dingy


----------



## goose commander

Its good to se some things dont change. i go away to do a little hunting over the winter and come back to find all you guys still fighting like old married couples...and damn right on not letting next year slip away before grinding some birds together.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> I'll enjoy my time in bed while you fish a river at 3,000 CFS (600 normal) during january out of a .33333333333 HP trolling motor propelled dingy


the last time i went out down there, the river wasn't at 3000cfs, i wasn't in my boat, and you still weren't there. (it was only 0 degrees with like a -20 windchill) As for my "dingy," at least i dont gotta paddle


----------



## WalleyeGuy

I killed a drake mallard 2 years ago with these little worm like things in the meat. 
No one could tell me what they were.
I did have a picture of it.
Shot the bird off of Findley State Park water I think. 

Found the pictures


----------



## firstflight111

I_Shock_Em said:


> never came across this


thats because you have to kill ducks to see rice worms


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Ha Ha Ha.....


----------



## ErieAngler

Thats what that would be. Hope you didnt eat it...


----------



## ringmuskie9

ErieAngler said:


> Thats what that would be. Hope you didnt eat it...




Come on Andrew you can still eat it


----------



## WalleyeGuy

straight to the garden it went boys.


----------



## mrkinish14

I've sot one at Magee and threw it out. Sure turned my stomach


----------

